
Why Apple and Qualcomm made peace now: A 5G iPhone in 2020 - motard
https://www.fastcompany.com/90335958/why-apple-and-qualcomm-just-made-peace-a-5g-iphone-in-2020
======
ycombonator
On a strange note Intel who has been supplying modems to Apple has declared
that it is exiting 5G modem space to focus on 5G infrastructure.

